# A few perch!



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Got out today while the weather was nice and got into a half dozen nice perch, they weren’t hitting fast but picking them off a little at a time . Two 11s three 10 s and a nine. Got a fish Ohio bluegill but tossed it back. Some on minnows and night crawlers.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like you hit the ole honey hole , hope they stay active into th winter...lol we could start a perch guiding service!! LMAO

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

We got a few Wednesday and today.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Big lake or inland? Thems nice


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Snags came off an inland lake that other one I would guess Erie just based on girth but I could be wrong.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

I fish for bluegill quite a bit and always release anything over 8 inches to keep the population strong where I fish. Those are nice inland perch!!!


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Mines from Conneaut. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya so we rarely catch gills under 8 most are 10 plus...and loads of good perch.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

westbranchbob said:


> Ya so we rarely catch gills under 8 most are 10 plus...and loads of good perch.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


Those look like Milton perch, I've caught some nice one's out of Milton. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Bit smaller than Milton..lol..but they have been good to us over the years.






























Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like the ones I used to catch at lake Mohawk in the 90's.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Milton has some nice ones, still can't understand how Berlin only has a few good ones. Yellow perch are the best eating fish there is IMO. Especially when you descale them and butterfly them with the skin on. Better than walleye and I dare say crappie. But perch and crappie are close. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> Got out today while the weather was nice and got into a half dozen nice perch, they weren’t hitting fast but picking them off a little at a time . Two 11s three 10 s and a nine. Got a fish Ohio bluegill but tossed it back. Some on minnows and night crawlers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice perch, Big bluegill=Mosquito!
EDIT: On second thought, thinking PRIVATE lake/pond! Like Pine, or Congress Lake which are off-limits to 99.99% of US!(Of course I'm totally guessing since there are NO Clues offered!)


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> Nice perch, Big bluegill=Mosquito!
> EDIT: On second thought, thinking PRIVATE lake/pond! Like Pine, or Congress Lake which are off-limits to 99.99% of US!(Of course I'm totally guessing since there are NO Clues offered!)


Mosquito lake does have nice gills and the perch are coming along the past few years, but no public lakes .a good private pond loaded with fish Ohio gills and big perch. Big cats and average bass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice fish! We fished Mogadore yesterday. Was cold and windy! Got a few small perch, 1 crappie, small gills, and 1 cat. Pretty slow day. Best fishing was around the sunken island at the deep weed edge. Problem was, once you found the weed edge, you were quickly blown off it by the wind. Don't have a fish finder either to help find it. Did anchor a couple of times where we thought was the weed edge, but didn't catch anything. Just caught them on the drift. Kept a crappie and gill for a fish sandwich.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

60 perch. Over 20lbs. Of filets. 2 of us Conneaut.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

That is just my share a little over 11lbs.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

We're you using emeralds?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

M


shore warrior said:


> 60 perch. Over 20lbs. Of filets. 2 of us Conneaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many years ago??


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not only one of the prettiest of fishes, also perhaps, the tastiest! A majority of my future(remaining!) fishing time will be focused on these babies!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sowhich one of you are taking me perch fishing lol


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> M
> 
> 
> How many years ago??


This last Tuesday. Going back out Saturday.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

set-the-drag said:


> We're you using emeralds?


Yes, gas station at the ramp has fresh ones. We use pieces. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

